# Top 37 reasons why Nicko rocks our world...



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I just thought it would be a nice topic...

1. The guy loves cooking!


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

Besides his charming wit, and good looks, he can get a table at any restaurant in Chicago, on any Saturday night.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

He gives good website.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

He is a gracious host who always genuinely respects his guests.  

He is Greek!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

He puts up with three of me 

Also the word respect comes to mind.
and yes....he does give good website  LOL
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Always come up qith great idea to make Chef Talk a better place.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

He is kind and respectful to everyone here, and evokes it in everyone who posts here.

[ April 06, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

He doesn't sell our email addresses to ruthless spammers!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

He has given me something to do on those late nights when I've just gotten off of work and can't go to sleep yet because I am too worked up!!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Nicko's a great guy and he does so much for us.
Thank you Nicko !


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Caringlyinnovative


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

He's an incredible dancer!!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

And he's so friendly and nice.....I think he has an adorable personality


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Funny topic guys...Thanks for all the kind words...

School is going well...


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Nicko is a great guy and runs a good website.        shake rattle and roll


----------

